# Black bream vs silver bream



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Are black bream & silver bream different species of bream.... or is it just a fact that they feed in different areas. :? :?

I note black bream seem to be much bigger than silver bream.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Black bream (Sth WA to Sth NSW, including Tasmania) and Yellowfin Bream (Qld to Eastern Victoria) are the two main bream species caught by anglers in Oz, and are certainly different species. I know that yellowfin bream are a very silvery colour when the come from clean ocean waters - is this what you mean by silver bream?


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Black , yellowfin bream are bream indeed, silver bream trevally for some reason in some states are reffered to as silver bream? No idea why as a silver trevally looks like a member of the trevally family. I nearly got into a verbal arguament with a fish monger one day about this one, but i kept quiet :?

Milt,


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Up here the yellowfin bream is _acanthopagrus australis [Grants guide]_ and as Jason/squidder rightly says the surf fish are much more silver than fish from the estuary.

Old timers up here often call Luderick a black bream, and also call Tarwhine silver bream so when you hear a report you have to question closely :shock:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Milt said:


> I nearly got into a verbal arguament with a fish monger one day about this one, but i kept quiet :?


The names that fishmongers use for species are a load of bollocks in my opinion, most of them are designed to make fish sound more appetising, not accurately identify a species. Nannygai is marketed as red snapper or redfish because they decided that nannygai wasn't a good marketable name :? I really like it


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

thanks guys, what would you call the fish on the right of the first photo (a silver bream ???)

and the pair in the second silver or black bream


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Gotta be a yellowfin bream - from memory yellowfin bream have a very thick spine at the front of their anal fin (the fin closest to the vent) whereas black bream do not - I think this is visible in your picture.

Both the fish in the bottom pic are definately yellowfin bream - the thick anal spine is very obvious.

Dodge is right about tarwhine, from what I can garner on the web tarwhine are often called silver bream.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

.....a couple of pics that show the differences pretty well.

Silver bream










Black bream


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Jason the worst example of fish mongers misleading the nieve public is the Asian mongers at preston Market, they have barber perch labled as pinkys because of there color at $5 per kilo :shock: now you and i know its not a $5 a kilo fish.
But the insuspecting public think they are pinkys i.e. pinky snapper :? Grrrrrrr

Milt,


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Funda said:


> .....a couple of pics that show the differences pretty well.
> 
> Silver bream


You mean yellowfin bream?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

As the topic title says "black bream vs Silver bream

yeh yellowfin or silver bream are the same species where i come from :wink:

Taken from the Ausbream website.



> *Common Names: This vitally important family of angling fish is represented in Australian waters by several species, of which the three discussed here are best known. Referred to simply as "bream" by most anglers, they are also known as eastern black bream (A. australis), black bream (A. australis and A. butcherii), southern bream (A. butcherii) or silver bream. The eastern black bream is also be referred to as yellowfin bream at times, although this name more correctly belongs to a closely related, but less prolific, fish of Western Australian waters (A. latus). Very large bream of all species often exhibit a bluish tinge around the nose and upper jaw area, which earns them the nickname of "blue-nose bream".*


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Squidder is right, the Yellowfin Bream has a thicker anal spine. The photo below shows a Black Bream on the top with a Yellowfin underneath it.









cheers,
Cid


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

.....and to further confuse matters, in South Australia the freshwater silver perch is occasionally, and wrongly, refered to as silver bream :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

fisher said:


> .....and to further confuse matters, in South Australia the freshwater silver perch is occasionally, and wrongly, refered to as silver bream :roll:


......Yep same as over here in the east mate :wink:

Some strange mob even calls golden perch "callop"


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Just to throw the bream amongst the eh... bream... I always thought that there was another species called the pikey bream up north??

I'm pretty sure some southerners refer to silver drummer as silver bream as well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

Garfish said:


> Just to throw the bream amongst the eh... bream... I always thought that there was another species called the pikey bream up north??
> 
> I'm pretty sure some southerners refer to silver drummer as silver bream as well.


......boney bream, butter bream, slatey bream :lol:


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Black bream and Yellowfin bream are considered to be two different species

Yellowfin bream are also known as silver bream.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

Black bream and silver[yellowfin] bream are 2 different geni of the same species.Can tell who here is a kayaker  first and fisherman :lol: second.Most fish have a few names get over it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

Wes/blacktruck said:


> *Black bream and silver[yellowfin] bream are 2 different geni of the same species*.Can tell who here is a kayaker  first and fisherman :lol: second.


Yes Wez it's not rocket science is it, I reckon AKFF needs to get a fish file data base going as there seems to be a lot of confusion of fish species recently.

In southern Australia we target the 2 main species of bream, and they are best known as silver bream & black bream, the only confusion that starts is when the words yellowfin and so on are thrown around when common names are widely known by most anglers.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Funda said:


> Some strange mob even calls golden perch "callop"


touche - yeah, got me there Funda!

Hey Wes / Blacktruck - just to put a finer point on it, I think you'll find its two different species of the same genus (not the other way round)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWePJrtQAADhfgAAQUKXCEr0oEIo/7/7gMAEVmWGqn6Rqe0iaNk1MJgEZDDQiaNGhNTxJoyZGmhkPU0AanqaTFNA8gmQDT0jJppouNikKy5Mp3BueuvZbVFItGdaefBDLnIy2XOaIrCkegxaknsytilNPQ2FcRmmOIR8Mepu38LxyBWsLch5CEYYdqfdl8zsHrrvCbFOg0KbmLXntk0CbJ2EplXbQSFj9JCcisMJWufiJehQhUvmWIc3vQMoZpAYqlp8nrrgcdVKkMAQkgZJoFmJzKb9IOUFWaUQcWFQ2CUweQHuUOjr1rvJgC8grFPEUpeleSVG4LHmHCNpVrdWjA4gB3whbOpWFoMQEBhZVEVFcxjuRHk3NAikQ3eydaPQClw0XZAHO7nW8Bs3pYnVAiWlxNVPyLuSKcKEhx5NdqA==


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

Leigh the wiki is ok I guess but leaves species ID to the members that could end up getting it wrong and creating even more confusion, there is also quite a few species missing from the list.

eg Short billed spearfish & Sailfish :wink:

A link somewhere on the site to a ("professionally built" by "qualified" people) fish data base is more what I was suggesting.

eg http://www.amonline.net.au/fishes/fishfacts/specomm.htm


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Wes/blacktruck said:


> Black bream and silver[yellowfin] bream are 2 different geni of the same species.Can tell who here is a kayaker  first and fisherman :lol: second.Most fish have a few names get over it.


Yeah Wes , its great isnt it , to have the two sports going hand in hand , Its what makes this forum ,all the experiances shared , both kayaking , which is where i'm from ,and fishing which i've done all my life but am now re learning


----------

